# Really wanting to get into saltwater fly fishing and fly fishing as a whole..tips, re



## andrewshelton (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello. 

I have been fishing Matagorda bay and South Texas in general and i lately have really wanted to get into fly-fishing, most importantly fly fishing in salt. Ik the basic casts, types of flies, and that sorr of thing. I was just looking for places that are decent, or possible fly ties that work well, also tips on spotting fish.

thanks
Andrew Shelton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The whole shoreline and the lakes of west Matagorda bay either side of Greens Bayou are perfect for fly fishing since you mentioned Matagorda. But anyplace youâ€™ve had success with casting or spinning gear can work with fly but itâ€™s just harder to fish deep with fly tackle. 

Patterns to tie are redfish crack as a starter, that one of my favorites. You can vary the weight and size some, I like size 2 and 4 mostly. Olives, tans, blacks, chartreuse, darker oranges, white are good colors alone or in combination. I like hook point up patterns in shallow water. Clousers qualify, crabs, some shrimp patterns, Avalon Permit fly, that will catch a redfish. 

Tips on spotting, look for bait this time of year. Look for mud boils, get some high quality sunglasses, elevate by fishing either in a skiff or stand up kayak. Think like a predator fish. Wait til it warms up later in the morning into the afternoon a bit. Find moving water near shell. Find areas with shallow water close to deeper water, drop offs and drains near the shallow stuff. The fish could be on the shallow part or just at the edges. Be still and observe, donâ€™t just blow through a zone at first sight assuming nothing is there especially if you see any bait activity.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

*Fly fishing*

My suggestion for starting to saltwater fly fish is, first find an instructor and take some lessons. Your casting will improve much faster than trying to figure it out by your self. Next buy a good quality 8-9 wt fly rod. I would stay away from the really cheap brands and really fast high end rods. I recommend the TFO Mangrove it's easy to cast and not too fast. It also has a good warranty. As far as lines get the best line you can afford. The line is the most important part, as for a reel, any aluminium reel with a seal drag will work just fine. 
Next after you have practiced casting a bit i would suggest hiring a guide to take you out and show you where and how to find fish, there are a lot of good teaching guides all along the coast. They can also show you which type of flies to use under different conditions. 
As far as finding fish, fish the same areas/ shoreline as you normally do just shallower. You need to fish 0-3 ft. If you are wading in water over knee deep you are probably too deep. Then look for tails, nervus water and movement. Then cast at everything if nothing else it's good practice.. 
For flies, you only need three types, one for top of the water column, "poppers", one for mid water column( the one you will use most) "deceivers", and one for the bottom, "clousers" work well. For colors again three is enough, a lite (white/tan), mid ( yellow/red), dark (purple/black). Any fly shop can set you up with an assortment just remember, top, mid, bottom.
The last is most important t when you go out LEAVE your regular tackle at home. So you can focus only on fly fishing and won't be tempted to grab the baitcaster.
Next go have fun.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Karstopo and Popperdave pretty much nailed it. The Mangrove would be a great starter rod or even for more experienced fly fishers, if anything it would stay in your arsenal and not be a throw down. If I were to pick one fly for SW it would be a green and white Clouser minnow with some halographic flashabou in it and medium weight dumbbell eyes. The 8wt rod would be a great start also with WF-F (floating line) to start but eventually you will want a sinking line also. Study you knots (there are some good apps for your phone), put together some leaders and practice your casting preferably with someone that knows how to cast and can help you. Don't get frustrated you will get better at managing the line. Not every cast will be perfect and even when you think you have it down, it still will mess up occasionally. Get a reel that can stand up to saltwater and has a smooth drag. Most places will put backing on it for you if you get the reel and the fly line from them. Welcome to your new addiction / lifestyle!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

"As far as lines get the best line you can afford" 

^^^heed this particular piece of advice^^^


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yaw and don't forget that orange lines are for distance and yellow lines are for accuracy.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Ish said:


> yaw and don't forget that orange lines are for distance and yellow lines are for accuracy.


Ish, they changed it for 2018...blue is for distance now. Get with it man.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

All of the above info is good stuff.
1.TAKE SOME CASTING LESSONS.THOSE OF US THAT WERE SELF TAUGHT WISH WE WOULD HAVE .
2.THE ROD AND THE LINE ARE MOST IMPORTANT IN THIS GAME,SO SPEND THE MOST OF YOUR BUDGET THERE.
3.POLORIZED SUNGLASSES IN AMBER/COPPER ARE A MUST IN ORDER TO SEE WHAT TO CAST TOO.
4.YOU ARE ENTERING A GAME THAT WILL REQUIRE STEALTH.THINK OF IT AS HUNTING WITH THE FLY AS YOUR AMMO.
5.IT IS HIGHLY ADDICTIVE !!!!!!!!!!!
GOOD LUCK AND WELCOME TO THE CLAN.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

salty_waders said:


> Ish, they changed it for 2018...blue is for distance now. Get with it man.


hah! who told you that??


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

hey andrew, are you right-handed?


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Ish said:


> hah! who told you that??


The kid at the bass pro fly fishing department told me. You can probably confirm on the drake.


----------



## andrewshelton (Oct 15, 2017)

Ish said:


> hey andrew, are you right-handed?


I csst with my right hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

andrewshelton said:


> I csst with my right hand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good, if you were left handed it would change everything.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

southpaw said:


> Good, if you were left handed it would change everything.


yaw what he said.

too bad. just make sure you get a right-handed rod, otherwise you're gonna do nothing but struggle.


----------

